# McClelland #5100 Red Cake



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

This is the first McClelland I have had that I have felt I could write an objective review on (yes, even after having the Frogs). Maybe it has some age on it, but I don't know. This is also the first McClelland I have had that doesn't smell like someone was eating a hot dog and dripped ketchup in the batch of tobacco. I am going to keep this one short because I am just too burnt out to write much.

A lot of firsts in this review, as this also happens to be the first McClelland I have actually enjoyed. It has great VA flavor, especially on a retrohale. It bites very little and provides a very smoky, enjoyable smoke. It burns nicely down to the bottom, requiring a little attention from the tamper. It burns medium-warm in the bowl and the smoke can get hot if puffed too hard. It is very mild on the nicotine, but this is a VA so it will come on slowly.

All-in-all, this may actually turn out to be a McClelland that I will buy more of. I am going to have a few more bowls to be sure, but I don't think I am wrong on this one. I even put this above FVF and HV on my list. It doesn't have the deep flavors of either of those, it just tastes better than FVF IMO, and doesn't bite like crazy like HV (as much as I like HV, it bites too much for me to handle).

EDIT:

I just looked up the price (it's a bulk) and at $52 a pound, it's not THAT good. This is a $30 a pound blend, not a $52 a pound blend IMO.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

that's my complaint as well Nate, a pound of red Virginia is what $52 when it really should be something on the lines of $30.
I smell group buy hahhaha
troy


----------



## ChrisD (Apr 10, 2011)

This stuff ages really well. I've got a 4oz jar thats been sitting for about 6 months, should be really good this summer.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

laloin said:


> that's my complaint as well Nate, a pound of red Virginia is what $52 when it really should be something on the lines of $30.
> I smell group buy hahhaha
> troy


$46.99 @ 4noggins..


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'm selling some from 2004 and 2006 @ $2.75 /oz. 

That's $44 per pound.


----------

